# Hyrhutyrhauh, jawohl



## CAPITÁN CONTRERAS

La frase la dice un oficial nazi durante el arresto de una madre y dos niñas de ascendencia judía, a las que parece prometer que se las someterá a un proceso.

Pertenece a un libro italiano ambientado en los últimos años del fascismo y la pronuncia un oficial alemán que acaba de arrestar a una madre y a dos niñas de ascendencia judía, a las que anuncia que serán sometidas a un proceso, es decir, que serán juzgadas con arreglo a la ley racista de la época.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## LordNazgul

¿Quieres que te ayudemos a traducirla?
¿O simplemente nos quieres contar algo?

¿En que película viste esto?
No sería la primera vez que los actores no hablan el idioma del papel que interpretan...
Ni te cuento de las cosas divertidas que ya he visto en la tele...

Saludos


----------



## CAPITÁN CONTRERAS

Por supuesto, me gustaría que alguien me dijera qué quiere decir exactamente. Perdonad el lapsus. Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## LordNazgul

No significa nada... por lo menos en alemán estándar.
Podría ser un dialecto o algo.

Pero, "jawohl" se podría traducir con "sí" o " a sus órdenes", dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## sokol

LordNazgul said:


> No significa nada... por lo menos en alemán estándar.


Exactamente: "Hyrhutyrhauh" no significa nada.


----------



## Captain Lars

Hay dos posibilidades: Primera, el autor es un bárbaro que piensa que "Hyrhutyrhauh" significara algo. La segunda opción, y probablemente la que da más sentido, es que el autor quiere dar una impresión de cómo sonaba para sus orejas lo que el oficial decía. Y esto es "Hyrhutyrhauh", seguido por la única palabra alemana que conocía, "jawohl!"


----------

